# Suche noch Diablo 3 Gästepass :)



## 9thEspada (31. Mai 2012)

Heyho Leute 


da ich d2 geliebt hab und mir eig. jetzt auch vor hatte mir diablo 3 zu kaufen ich mir aber noch nich sicher bin ob mein pc es packt wollte ich das spiel erstmal antesten ob es auch wirklich klappt und suche deshalb noch einen Gästepass damit ich im schlimmsten fall keine 60€ für nichts ausgebe ^^

Ich weiß ich bin nen bisschen spät dran aber vll hat ja jemand noch einen für mich übrig 

Würde mich über positive antwort freuen 


lg 9thEspada


----------



## Fateweaver (31. Mai 2012)

Hey,

falls du noch einen brauchst, meld dich mal per pn! 

Gruß


----------

